# missing/corrupted dvd rw driver(win7 x64)



## sg1

Packard Bell , easynote TJ61 
64 bit OS,

problem :-

Optiarc DVD RW AD-7585H ATA driver is missing or corrupted (error 39) .

I've looked in device manager obviously and tried updating via internet but no success, I've tried PB website support but no luck!! 
Surely I can just download the driver from somewhere??

PS: windows 7 sp1 won't download either!!

atvb

sg1


----------



## johnb35

The following has been quoted from here and should resolve your issue.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/982116




> 1.Click Start and then click All Programs.
> 2.Click Accessories, and then click Run.
> 3.Type regedit, and then click OK. IF you are prompted for an administrator password or for a confirmation, type the password, or click Allow.
> 4.In the navigation pane, locate and then click the following registry subkey:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
> 5.In the right pane, click UpperFilters.
> 
> Note You may also see an UpperFilters.bak registry entry. You do not have to remove that entry. Click UpperFilters only. If you do not see the UpperFilters registry entry, you still might have to remove the LowerFilters registry entry. To do this, go to step 8.
> 6.On the Edit menu, click Delete.
> 7.When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click Yes.
> 8.In the right pane, click LowerFilters.
> 
> Note If you do not see the LowerFilters registry entry, unfortunately this content cannot help you any further. Go to the "Next Steps" section for information about how you can find more solutions or more help on the Microsoft Web site.
> 9.On the Edit menu, click Delete.
> 10.When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click Yes.
> 11.Exit Registry Editor.
> 12.Restart the computer.


----------



## sg1

I actually found this before you quoted it and now has fixed it THANK YOU

As for SP1- I downloaded it and installed manually :good:

atvb

sg1


----------

